# Simple Survey



## BobsPDXTools (May 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,<br>
I am doing market research for a new business venture. I was a carpenter for fifteen years before one fall too many left me a little too busted up to swing a hammer anymore.<br><br>
So I have just a few questions:<br><br>
Where are you located, city and or state?<br><br>How much do you spend on tools like tape measures and hammer <br>
handles, new saw blades, chisels, etc? If an annual estimate is too hard to come up with, a monthly or weekly best guess will do.<br><br>Is there any interest in a mobile tool supplier, like Snap-on does for <br>
the mechanics industry? Someone that would come around regularly to offer replacement tools on a weekly basis? <br><br>I am thinking of just basic hand tools (tape measures, hammer handles, chalk and chalk boxes, etc), bags, cords and ends, and hoses and ends. <br><br>
Also considering new and used power tools, trade-ins, etc.<br>
and Tool repair, like cord replacement or saw trigger replacement. Maybe fix power cords as well.<br><br>
Any and all replies are very much appreciated!


----------

